

Cracking Codes in Medieval Books - anacleto
http://medievalbooks.nl/2015/02/20/cracking-codes-in-medieval-books/

======
dalke
I see you making a huge number of posts at once. They seem all appropriate for
HN, though I'll ask you to first check to make sure there aren't duplicates.
This was posted last week at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9081899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9081899)
, with two comments.

